# Share some pix and short vid from Galveston 5-29



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

We had a decent night. I took my son in-law, David and my bud Sean who happened to fly in from Tampa to make this trip.

Before I go farther, my friend Sean Grew up gigging in the Carolinas. He inherited his grandfathers'boat, its and older boat but very capable. He just relocated from Dallas to Tampa.He is not having much luck with the Tampa Flounder andtold me, most fish he see's are in the 12" range. So, where I am going with this. If anyone is willing to point Sean into the rightt direction as far as productive bodys of water,not secret spots but just hints for an area newb, that would be great. He has been known to trailer great distances to put his rig in the water and he is a quality person so if anyone is interested in seeing what a fan boat is all about, this maybe a golden opportunity to see and learn and make a damn good friend.

We took 14 fish. The largest was a even 22'' and had 5 in the 20" range.

Heres a few pix



















me










Sean










David and Sean.










Short vid of us pulling up to David on a flat that night.






Here is a older vid of a limit taken by Me and Sean a while back. I don't know if I've ever posted before on here. The boat is Seans






Someone PM me if they would like to get into contact with him. It could be worth your time.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and nice flatties right there...gotta love the bud holder...:letsdrink


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish and a little Ozzy in the background...Gotta love it.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks men, and yea, the song just happened to be "Killer of Giants" The boat has a poly planer head unit pushing two marine Bazookas under the forward deck and there is a marine jensen powered sub under the console...the flounders start groving to the beat!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice flat fish:takephoto


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good god that is a WIDE boat, gotta love it, congrats on some fine flatties.


----------

